# Test, winstrol, tren cycle



## Rage Strength

Hey guys. First just wanted to say its glad to be back here. Haven't been very active here in the past 5 months because I've had to deal with a bunch of personal business(family, gf, etc.). I'm back though. Been thinking about running this tren cycle with the goal of being almost contest lean. I've been bulking for a while now and think its time to get shredded so I can bulk with a leaner base. I'm currently around maybe 14% bf. Started my cut a week ago and I can already tell a difference, so I'm pretty confident that my results in the next few months will be good. Plan on running 600mg test e, 50mg winstrol ed(8 weeks), and tren a at 50-75mg ed(may be underdosed because its a year old pinn tren). I haven't tried winstrol so I'm curious to see how my body will respond to it. What's your guys' experiences with winstrol? I know how bad it is for the lipids and joints, but I still would like to try it.


----------



## PillarofBalance

My experience with winstrol was two ways. First was just stacked with test. My joints were like glass. It sucked. At 50mg per day.  Second was at 25mg per day with dbol and drol. That was kick ass. No clue what part the winstrol played in that stack but I was jacked so I didn't care.  I prefer var over winstrol though.


----------



## Rage Strength

PillarofBalance said:


> My experience with winstrol was two ways. First was just stacked with test. My joints were like glass. It sucked. At 50mg per day.  Second was at 25mg per day with dbol and drol. That was kick ass. No clue what part the winstrol played in that stack but I was jacked so I didn't care.  I prefer var over winstrol though.



Yeah, stuff that makes you hold water generally help the joints. I love dbol myself so I might add it in so I can keep making PR's. Ill just take a good dose of letro to do the trick. Never tried var due to the cost, so that's another option I could look into I suppose. This is gonna be one hell of a cycle lol.


----------



## PillarofBalance

Rage Strength said:


> Yeah, stuff that makes you hold water generally help the joints. I love dbol myself so I might add it in so I can keep making PR's. Ill just take a good dose of letro to do the trick. Never tried var due to the cost, so that's another option I could look into I suppose. This is gonna be one hell of a cycle lol.




Anything involving tren will be hell in one form or another so enjoy it!  You're experienced with tren right? My last run was 250 test e, 700 tren ace and it was magic.


----------



## Rage Strength

PillarofBalance said:


> Anything involving tren will be hell in one form or another so enjoy it!  You're experienced with tren right? My last run was 250 test e, 700 tren ace and it was magic.



Yeah, I ran tren a before. Dreading the night sweats and sleepless nights lol. Other than that, I'm anxious to see some full abs again. I ran tren at 100mg Ed before, but a few of the vials I got were underdosed which was a shame :/ Sadly the only tren I have is from pinn so I figured I'd use it up. The other gear should be gtg.


----------



## losieloos

I'm on test, tren a, winny right now. Oh yeahhh...


----------



## losieloos

heavydeads83 said:


> then how about answering his question.



Oh yeahhh is all he needs, its good bro I get no joint pain, just make sure to get in good fats, what I like to do is put peanut butter on top of rice cakes for my fats. Test, tren, winny is off the hook.


----------



## biggerben692000

If I were you, young man, I'd run the tren@ 100/ed(as POB did). Your test looks cool. 50mg of winny(as long as it's real) is about as much as I can take every day without having my elbows ache like a bitch. I loved the way 100mg/ed made me look...but couldn't military press do weighted dips or squat without a serious grimace on my mug.
You may be different. Start the winny at 50mg/ed. Then go to 75.....if it's all good, try 100mg.
I like POB's thing with combining a lower dose with other orals, too.


----------



## jyoung8j

I'm getting ready to start same thing except mast also..600 test 400 tren 400mast and winstrol 350.. diet is in check so should b interesting.. good luck..


----------



## Yaya

I did some winny, test, tren in the day and I loved the results..

My winny days are over how that I'm in love with masteron. I agree with pillar, I would take a an anavar over winny, I remember my elbows and wrists would be killing when I took winny..


----------



## BigGameHunter

Good to see you back Rage. Ive used Winny but my joints started to stiffen up too much.   Ive had good luck with Var and Mast and clean food.  

Im thinking of getting on the Tren wagon myself it will be my first time.  Keep us posted.


----------



## Rage Strength

Yeah, I'm already feelin the shit. Woke up in a slight rage today. I though the tren would be underdosed like most of the other shit I got from pinn, but it's def gtg(I got this tren from pinn when they were legit over a ur ago). Pretty sure the winnys working too tho cuz I feel that nitrogen retention and fullness and vascularity. The test is e so that'll take a while to kick in. The test and winny are CVL btw. Ill post up pics for you guys in a few weeks once everything starts working.


----------



## XELFLEC

2nd cycle 
Week 7 for me 
Test e  500
Tren e 250 
Just took my first winny today 50mg a day till my tren wears off after week 8.

Anyway best cycle yet can't wait to see what the winny does cuz the tren even at that low of dose has done amazing things with my bf, pr's, and just looking amazing.


----------



## sfstud33

I stay as placid as can be - which is probably just slightly warmer than dead. But tren does kill my cardio and my training requires double the time to get through the sets as i heave to catch my breath. Takes about a week to kick in for me. I know right away because my cardio bombs out. One thing though - it does make you seriously stronger. I put 50lbs on my squats in just a few weeks. Was very pleased with that. Now im fighting to keep the gains. Ive tried A and E - loved both, but for now i think i'll swap out tren for deca.


----------



## gotlifts

I just started a win/tren-ace/test-prop/Aromasin cycle.. it's been about 5 years since I've takin anything. I'm hitting it hard 100mg win ed 200mg tprop eod 75mg Fina eod and starting off with 25mg Aromasin eod upping to 25mg ed towards the end of 12 weeks and on. Diet is fully in check good fats lots of fats zero carbs. I'm 6' 270lbs 20% body fat. Looking forward to seeing the transformation.


----------



## Fsuphisig

gotlifts said:


> I just started a win/tren-ace/test-prop/Aromasin cycle.. it's been about 5 years since I've takin anything. I'm hitting it hard 100mg win ed 200mg tprop eod 75mg Fina eod and starting off with 25mg Aromasin eod upping to 25mg ed towards the end of 12 weeks and on. Diet is fully in check good fats lots of fats zero carbs. I'm 6' 270lbs 20% body fat. Looking forward to seeing the transformation.



So your like doing a keto ? How's that working out, also damn if those are your real stats you need to shred and get into a contest asap lol you'd prob look like a freak of nature at 230


----------



## Kento40

I'm doing test p 470/w, tren a 700/week and mast p 700/w. I'm also running var at 75/ed. Doing a Cyclical Keto diet.


----------



## Grejbgik

If i may ask what is drol? Anadrol?


----------



## Jin

Grejbgik said:


> If i may ask what is drol? Anadrol?



Yes. You don't need to bump 2 year old threads to figure that out. Google or the chat box works.


----------

